# This cat just can't keep up!



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

After a few races around the backyard, Cassie's cat got worn out and just wanted to roll on his back and rest a bit. Cassie is waiting patiently for him to be ready for some more playtime.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh that is hilarious! Poooor kitty LOL! Love the look on Cassie's face.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG too funny!! It says a lot when you can wear out a cat!!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

It almost looks like Cassie is rolling her eyes as if to say, "Really Cat? You need a break already?" I love that he is "Cassie's cat."


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I think the cat has been training Cassie to wait patiently until he is ready to play again. He used to climb up on a table when he got tired and she would circle around underneath until he was ready to come down. Now he just stops where he wants and she does this kind of pose until he signals for more play. They are really funny together and they both go looking for each other...sometime I will be working with her, he will hear us and come back over the fence to get into her space.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Love it ... Cassie is beautiful btw ...


----------

